# How much?



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

250$ ? That's Texas though. Places with an arena are around $300 and covered arenas will run $400 or so.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say about $250+.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would think 225+.... I would love to only be 15 minutes away too!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

100-175 here in Georgia


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> 100-175 here in Georgia



ooooo, I like that  

anyone have any ideas on my trainer's place

it's 5 minutes away and he charges $150 a week for food, board, and training.... how much would it cost me to keep a horse there if it's in a pasture (trained horses get stalls) and I do chores for him (sweep ALL the stalls, fill water tubs, throw hay, repair tornado damage, babysit his kids, and other odd chores)?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If all it is pasture the 150 range is what you would look at. Once you add indoor arenas and barn etc thats when it gets pricey.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

there's a place right across the street from my house that has over 100 acres of pasture board with a covered arena and a dirt outdoor one. When i boarded there it was $60/month per horse, and she would let you work that off. 

I believe now it is around $100 per month for the same facilities. (don't know if that helps you mlkarel)


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

where i board its 485. and 15 minutes isnt far away at all! i have to drive an hour everyday but the price and drive is totally worth it


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm two miles from the barn where I board and we pay $300 for a 12x20 stall, indoor riding arena, nice turn out pastures, trail access across the road, wash rack, all the hay and grain included in price (you pay for supplements), trailer storage, tack boxes.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in Monroe NY I would say $90-100


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, if my trainer wants more than 125, i will have a seizure... his facilities aren't great and i do chores for ALL the horses there... sooo, I will talk to him after fair


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here in western Wisconsin the average is about $150 to $250, some have an indoor arena, and some do not. There are a couple places that are more expensive, and a few that are less too.


----------

